# Quarantine



## PoseidonBird (Dec 15, 2015)

So i have had my birds apart for 30-31 days now. One is upstairs and one is down stairs. They are always talking to each other and it is adorable. I wanted to wait the 45 days so i could maybe train my bird a little more but if i introduce them it'll only be for a few minutes and they will be in their cages. Is this a good idea. I just want them to be able to see the bird they are talking to to know who is there. Plus it'll be nice to know if they seem to like eachvother instead of waiting a whole 2 more weeks just to find out they are mortal enemies. please help. Both birds seem healthy and i just would like to introduce them for like 10-15 minutes and see where it goes. :budgie::budgie:


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

It's always better to be safe than sorry. I would wait out the full 45 day period before introducing them.


----------



## PoseidonBird (Dec 15, 2015)

Okay thank you. I just wish i had enough to go to the vet to just find out but i don't oh well lol


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

A vet visit isn't a substitute for quarantine. Even if you were to take your new bird to the vets for a wellness check as many new owners do, they still see out quarantine. The vet visit is to make sure there's nothing wrong to the vets trained eye, to check the birds weight as a baseline for future visits. 

All that being said, with two budgies you really need to start saving some money for a vet visit. God forbid anything bad happen to one of your birds but if it does, it is better to have some savings put aside you can dip into rather than having to come on here and posting for advice to help your bird when really what you need is a vet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The 45 day quarantine period is what is recommended to ensure the health and well-being of your budgies.

Breaking quarantine for 10-15 minutes does exactly that - it exposes your budgies to one another and any illness they may be harboring which is not symptomatic.

Therm has given you excellent advice.
If you have two budgies, you need to ensure you have the financial means to provide Avian Vet care should the need arise.

Please take a look at these threads:

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html*


----------



## PoseidonBird (Dec 15, 2015)

well i am in the middle of trying to get a job so i will soon have the financial stability to pay for the vet. Right now i could pay i would just have to do it on a payment plan lol. Anyways thank you guys. I will wait the full 45 days to be safe. And ill keep the quarantine in mind for the future even if i take my bird to the vet. i do eventually plan on buying more birds when i have the money for it so i will take you guys advice to heart.  you guys are all so nice and helpful. thank you all so much.  :budgie::budge:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's excellent - good luck in your job search.

We'll all be looking forward to pictures of the introduction once the quarantine period is over! :thumbsup:*


----------

